

How removing three vowels from the name of my webapp quadrupled signups. - kanebennett
http://www.startupproject.org/2011/06/names/

======
nametoremember
Well this is pretty useless without knowing the real name and real shortened
name. It makes sense if the new name _looked_ better than the old one. That's
pretty obvious.

I think the title is a bit silly. It suggests anyone can remove three vowels
and be more successful. Fcbok shuld give it a try.

